# average draw length?



## hurley0816 (Jan 12, 2009)

I plan on trying to make a bow for a friend of mine with out him knowing. he is 6'2". i was wondering if anyone knows how to judge draw length on a person based on height?


----------



## sdpeb1 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Dl*

Generally your wing span divided by 2 1/2 will get you there, google DL and there are charts that get you in the ball park.


----------



## bearbowsforlife (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm 6'2" and I draw 29.5-30"


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Hurley -

Unlike bow mechanics, draw lengths really don't follow formulas that well. If you have a light weight bow he can draw to anchor (you may have to show him how to anchor) get a reading from where the arrow passed the BACK of the bow (the side AWAY from you). Since it sounds like he's a new shooter, add an inch or more to that as a precaution, as his draw length will increase as his form evolves.

There are a couple of tricks to estimate a draw lenght with a string, yardstick etc, but try to get him on a real bow, similar to the one you're making first, if possible.

Viper1 out


----------



## hurley0816 (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks guys:darkbeer: I love this site!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm 6' 2" and only draw 27". Formulas don't work!


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree. Formulas don't work. I'm 5'9" and my draw length is 30".


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

If you make that bow to draw to 30"...I think you'll be fine


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

I am 5'7" and my draw length is 26". I bought my son a PSE Stinger over the weekend and the guy that we bought it from said that his draw length is 29.5 and he was no taller than me.


----------

